# Hmm, cardboard pie-pan??



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I really rarely buy any premade food items, but last week I just got to wanting one of those little banquet chicken pot-pies. The kind that come in their own little metal pie-pan. Except now it is cardboard!!!! The cardboard is silver-colored...  Everything changes I guess!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

They come in those so people can pop them into the microwave.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I eat those occasionally too, yep they are the cardboard microwave so the crust brown. 

I love to eat a bake potato with mine and put the potpie over top of it..lol But it has to be chicken. I usually keep a couple in the freezer for when DH and I decide not to cook and we have "fix it yourself" supper. They really are gross if you think about it...but every now and then you just have to eat one..:thumb:


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Ohhhh...poured over a baked potato...I've never thought of that! I might have to actually go get a couple of those!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

They are sooo salty. We make our own, usually with a pigeon, rich and tasty....James


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Isn't that harder to chew than regular pie crust ?

I started to make a pot pie once until Mom made me put the pot back under the bed..


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Nope crust comes out fine. The silver paper on the cardboard makes them brown. I love them but don't have them very often.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Golly, didn't even know they still made them........


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Although I make my own, the "store bought" chicken pot pies are my comfort ford. I think it was about the only convenience food my mother ever bought. My favourite is the chicken with broccoli. It seems to have a bit more vegetables in it. Hmm. Now I'm craving one!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

uncle Will in In. said:


> Isn't that harder to chew than regular pie crust ?
> 
> I started to make a pot pie once until Mom made me put the pot back under the bed..


 
Lol, adds extra fiber, I guess.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We used to get those now and then growing up. They've been cardboard for quite some time I think. When we were little though, we used to bake them in the oven instead of microwaving them. It made them taste so much better.  LOL, how silly that sounds. I'll admit I like to eat one or two a year, just for old time's sake.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

If I am making chicken pot pie for the family, I make it from scratch. It would be expensive to buy enough for everyone. So I just bought one, I was surprised at the cardboard though. I can't figure out how the crust would brown in the microwave, that is a mystery to me!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to buy them just for the little tiny pan...I used to re-use the pan to make little personal fruit pies...kids used to love that


----------

